# Google Adds Background Refresh to Gmail for iOS



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Gmail just got a lot faster for iOS users.

Google rolled out an update to Gmail's iOS app Wednesday that added background refresh and a simpler sign-in process.

With the update, Gmail now loads messages in the background so users can view new emails the second they get a push notification. Previously, users would have to wait for new messages load after launching the app.

"The app now fully supports background app refresh, which means your Gmail messages will be pre-fetched and synced so theyre right there when you open the app," Google said in a blog post announcing the update.

Read More


----------

